# I choose you



## aj47 (Dec 11, 2011)

I choose you for love.
For pleasure
To treasure and measure
my years.
My smiles and tears;
My dreams and fears--
My all.
You chose me as your wife.
I choose you for my life.
To share and care
and bear your children.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2011)

I love this! So soft and beautiful, this sounds like something that one would include as part of their wedding vows... A pleasure to read.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the simplicity of this, Annie, it belies the depth of the message. Echo Jul's sentiment that it would work wonderfully as wedding vows. Well done, love.

Best,
Lisa


----------

